# Geschützte Leerzeichen



## greggy80 (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich wandle meine XML-Dokumente mit XSL zu HTML um und möchte im XML-Dokument ein geschütztes Leerzeichen einfügen. Leider kann man &nbsp; nicht einfach einfügen, XML kennt diese Entität nicht. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diese Entität irgendwie selbst zu erstellen?

Greetz, David


----------



## yves030 (13. Juni 2005)

entweder in der dtd definieren, oder noch einfacher, das &nbsp; im XML durch
 &_#_160; ersetzen.
  (bitte die unterstriche weglassen, mußte ich schreiben, da sonst gar nur ein leerzeichen da stünde...)


----------



## greggy80 (16. Juni 2005)

Wie definiert man Entitäten in einer DTD?

Hast Du vielleicht eine explizite Quellenangabe, wo ich mir was dazu durchlesen kann (deutsch oder englisch, is egal). Würde mich mal im Allgemeinen interessieren.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## yves030 (17. Juni 2005)

hi,

 das ist wirklich einfach : <!ENTITY nbsp " "> 

 mehr zu all diesen themen findest du z.b. unter http://www.w3schools.com (engl.)
 oder aber auch im wohlbekannten selfhtml (dt.) (das mittlerweile ja nicht mehr
 nur html abdeckt)...


----------

